# Note Taking 101



## JD_Nelson (Jun 5, 2002)

I have written many techniques down that I am learning and thoughts I have had about them on paper.  I normally keep each technique on a separate page and write down any new understandings down below description of execution.   I try to include principles of how I was shown and what I think works well for me.   

I am currently yellow and my notes are not as extensive as others, and my notes are not very extensive yet.  I am concerned about organizing them in a manner that is efficient, yet comprehensible.   Does any one have some ideas or suggestions about keeping a good book?

I have a couple of thoughts on a thesis for this later on, but I would like some other ideas to think about as well.  

:asian: 

~~~Salute~~~

Jeremy


----------



## tonbo (Jun 5, 2002)

One thing that I think would work real well for organization would be a set of computer files.  If you have access to a computer, I would recommend setting up a main folder named "Techniques" or "Kenpo" or something like that, and then setting up sub-folders for each technique.

Even easier, do the same, but have each technique as a seperate document, and you can add information on as you get it.  Keep it in diary form (i.e., date each entry), and you will have a pretty good record of progressions, revelations, insights, etc.  That can be both rewarding and fun when looking back through your notes later.

If you are just writing things out longhand, I would suggest binders, perhaps organized by belt level, with the techniques seperated by tabbed dividers.  Write out your notes with the dates, and organize 'em accordingly.

Each would be kind of time consuming, but very much worth it.  Me, I just keep a diary.  Unfortunately, I am not always good about entering in information...... 

Peace--


----------



## Seig (Jun 5, 2002)

JD,
Here is a suggestion:  As you progress through the ranks, keep a notebook, much as you are doing now.  When you get to the point you are teaching(assistant instructing/whatever), start a new notebook, with the same techniques but with the insights you pick up from teaching......


----------



## Les (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> 
> *I have written many techniques down that I am learning and thoughts I have had about them on paper.  I normally keep each technique on a separate page and write down any new understandings down below description of execution.   I try to include principles of how I was shown and what I think works well for me.
> 
> ...



Hey Jeremy,

The fact that you are making notes is great.

Don't worry that youe notes aren't as extensive as others, your notes are yours, theirs are theirs.

I encourage my students to make notes, and most seem to benefit from this. 

Organising your notes is a difficult task, as there are so many aspects that cross refrence each other, like basics, family groupings, shared concepts and principles etc.

One thing I do is this: As I review and work with the material, I date each addition and ammendment to the notes, and then I can see when I made certain discoveries. I also make a refrence to the origin of the notes, i.e. in class, seminar with Mr ......, working at home, etc.

I started in Kenpo back in the mid-seventies, and I'm still adding to my notes on Delayed Sword. Maybe I'm just a slow learner  

Keep making the notes, perhaps one day in the future they will be the basis for a great book about Kenpo.

Les


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 5, 2002)

What I do:

I have a 3 ring binder notebook. the order is as follows

brown belt certificate (photocopy: original is framed)
brown belt requirements card
long form 3 breakdown (required for second brown)
long form 4 breakdown (required for third brown)
long form 5 breakdown (required for black)
my brown belt technique notes that I wrote myself
my teacher's printout of technique breakdowns

green belt certificate (original)
demo recognition certificate (received while Green belt)
long form 2 breakdown
green belt requirements card
my green belt technique notes
my teacher's printout of technique breakdowns

blue belt certificate
short form 3 breakdown
blue belt requirements card
my blue belt technique notes
my teacher's printout

purple belt certificate
long form 1 breakdown
purple belt requirements card
my purple belt technique notes
my teacher's printout

orange belt certificate
orange belt requirement card
short form 2 breakdown
my orange belt technique notes
my teacher's printout

yellow belt certificate
yellow belt requirement list
short form 1 breakdown
my notes
(no teacher printout at this level)

I work my way backwards because the stuff you'll need is the most current, so it makes sense to have it in the front.  I actually used to get asked to leave my notebook at the studio, because when other students were practicing, they wanted to use it.


This is a lot of work.  Its taken me thirteen years, and its a nice chronicle of my martial arts journey....kind of amusing to see the changes in my handwriting from age ten til now. LOL.

I also have a notebook that another instructor gave me that he put together that lists ALL of Mr. Parker's techniques (my teacher doesn't teach some of them til after black, but I got curious), all the forms and some of Mr. Parker's thoughts on things.  I've only just glanced at it, but I really want to find time to read through it. It is also organized by belt level.

hope that helps.  lemme know if you want photocopies of anything I have, and we can work something out...but other people's printouts are not a replacement for notes you take yourself, as your own words will jog your memory much better than reading over what someone else wrote.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Jun 5, 2002)

I try to keep a notebook for techniques and forms, too.  My notes for techniques follow this format:

1) Description of the attack
2) Description of the defense (what each hand & foot is doing, and what foot maneuvers are used)
3) Notes on things to remember (check the leg or arm, etc.)
4) Notes on anything in the technique giving me difficulty
5) Description of the "main" principles the technique teaches (Borrowed Force, Gravitational Marriage, etc.)

I know there are many, many more principles than I list, but I like to remember the "theme" for a technique (Borrowed Force in Mace of Aggression, for instance).

I like the idea of starting a new notebook from the "teacher's perspective" down the line, too.

Just my $0.02.  Good luck! 

Tad


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> 
> *I have written many techniques down that I am learning and thoughts I have had about them on paper.  I normally keep each technique on a separate page and write down any new understandings down below description of execution.   I try to include principles of how I was shown and what I think works well for me.
> 
> ...



I keep mine in a Word file, that way, every time Phil comes up and tells me all the stuff I'm doing wrong I can just edit the file and re-print it, which saves me having notes that are tippexed or scribbled in.

Or I can print one bit, then cut it out and stick it over the top of the old one.

This also allows me to easily colour code the notes (targets are in red, stances in green and so forth).

Also, I export it as a HTML file and upload it to my website, which means I can read through it at work when it's quiet 

If anyone wants to see the file they're quite welcome:

www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/kentechs03.doc

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jun 6, 2002)

I like the ideas of keeping a notebook for the belt levels.  I had not thought of that and it seems very obvious now.  I do keep some notes in a digital format as well.  It makes sharing and copying the notes much easier.  I have thoguht about taking the laptop to class to keep the notes their, but have not done it because i fear it would be a distraction.  I also really do not take the notebook to class.  If I were to do so I am afraid I would be taking more time to write down the data than learning with the hands on approach.   

I would also like to ask the instructors how they deal with note taking during class.  Is it a distraction?  I can see how it would not be much of a distraction in privates, but what about in a group setting?  

I agree completely with keeping a date record for the new discoveries.  I am not good at this because most of my discoveries happen out of the blue.  I will walk down the hall thinking about kenpo and a new thought or principle application comes to mind.  My note book is not always handy, but I do try to email myself a message.  

Thanks for some of the ideas.  

~~~Salute~~~

Jeremy


----------



## Les (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * What about notes taken off the web? *



The internet is, of course, a great pool of information, but it can also be a cesspool   (It MUST be true, I read it on the internet!)

The problem I see with taking info from the web is that one has no way of knowing that it is accurate information.

Sort of "URL's show, but they are no proof that you know"

Also, copying other peoples notes isn't really stimulating your own thought processes as much as working things out for yourself. However, on the other side of the coin, someone elses notes can kickstart your own thinking.

Of course, one can easily mis-understand what is written, or be mis-led by a simple typing error. (Try Dance of Death as written out in the IKKA Orange Journal, assuming you didn't know it first)

The bottom line? Sometimes it can help, sometimes not 

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _*
> The internet is, of course, a great cesspool
> Les *



A Cesspool.......... :moon: A CESSPOOL.......

THATS IT!!     YOU THINK OUR POSTS ARE A CESSPOOL.......

WHY I otta.......

:flammad:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.:rofl: :asian: Just kidding hee hee


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

It's time to shock the gene pool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

With what............ HOT Lava     Ka huttttt


----------



## Les (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



:jediduel: Whoops, looks like it's time I logged off.   

Anyway, you know what I meant  :asian: 

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

:samurai: :samurai: :samurai: :samurai: :samurai:


----------



## tonbo (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey, they're a *tool*, just like anything else.

I have downloaded/printed off notes from various styles and techniques from the 'net.  My figuring is, I will print off the notes, review them, try them out, and keep what is valuable to me.  The rest, I will put away and try later.  If it is valuable then, I will use it, if not, back to the files it goes.

Notes from anyone, anywhere, can be pointless and useless.  It all depends on who's offering them and who's taking them.  Notes that I have may be total crap to anyone else reading them, and they may see my "insights" as waaay off.

Anyway, I say get notes from all the sources you can.  Even if something is not accurate, it will prompt you to think--and with Kenpo being a science, thinking is a very good quality......

Peace--


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 6, 2002)

For an example of what is essentially a huge notebook of American Kenpo material (also Tracy's stuff) see www.kenponet.com under "The Flame".  Josh Merideth (the webmaster) has listed the material out by belt and type of attack, with cross-references of grafting opportunities, under his curriculum link.  Also, there's about a jillion tons of other stuff there.

For online American Kenpo resources, I think Kenponet (under the Flame) has the most comprehensive and in-depth info on the web.  I use it to cross-reference what I've learned, though some of the techniques are written out a touch differently than what I learned.  The Flame is worth a long browse (and will take days to read).

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 6, 2002)

kenponet is a great resource. I use it on a regular basis.


----------



## meni (Jun 6, 2002)

I highly recommend the following web site:

http://www.pcwood.com/kenpo/


He absolutly great and as far as I know very accurate!


And a lot of the other web site took some information from him.

Good luck


----------



## Seig (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:samurai: :samurai: :samurai: :samurai: :samurai: *


You will be assimilated, resistance is futile; amusing' yet futile


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> He absolutly great and as far as I know very accurate!
> 
> Good luck [/B]



I took a really quick look.  Just goes to show how different people approach kenpo differently: he lists a lot of techniques as merely "optional" that I think of as core, key material, like Delayed Sword, Sword of Destruction, Alternating Maces, and Captured Twigs.

Oh, well.  To each his/her own.


----------



## meni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *I highly recommend the following web site:
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention that the above site is according to the WKKA belt level requirements


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2002)

Yes, the material is accurate but only for the WKKA and not necessarly other Kenpo Organizations although close.

:asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yes, the material is accurate but only for the WKKA and not necessarly other Kenpo Organizations although close.
> 
> :asian: *



Good point however, is there any real deferent in the execution of the techniques?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

the basic material is close but there are differences.

 :asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 7, 2002)

can you give me some exmples pelase?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2002)

Do the sayings.....
Do you do all the Pledges......
The Freestyle Techniques thru Green
All the Sets Stance Set 1 & 2
             Coordination Sets 1 & 2
             Finger Sets 1 & 2
             etc.


















p72:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Do the sayings.....
> Do you do all the Pledges......
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes there are differences.

Joe Palanzo is in charge of his Organization WWKKA and he allows what he allows or not allows...... I have seen several in this organization with different curriculums.

:asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Yes there are differences.
> 
> ...



Goldendragon7

Can you give some example for the differences and again not in the curriculum or requirement but in the actual techniques?

meni


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 9, 2002)

We are possibly talking about  2 different things.   

I am talking about over all curriculums but, you have already stated that some  you do some you don't.... (forms, sets, techniques), that was my point along with particular intreptatioin of what I had seen (which was different - I can't think of any particular individual technique at this time...... I would have to go over the material agian to pinpoint), I have already said that the material was basically close, from my point of view.

:asian:


----------



## meni (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you 
Do you think in your opinion that most EP schools have the same techniques list but maybe not in the same order?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 9, 2002)

Anything is possible......:rofl:    ranks are out of control ...... and all are involved it seems in personal agendas.....  so Yes, many are mixing up curriculums and even creating new ones.  

 The greater challenge is; the quality of the whatever curriculums used and understanding of the American Kenpo Material seems to be less than it could be.

It's America..........    

Too bad the Brotherhood isn't become closer at the top,  better communication and understanding would benefit all.

:asian: 


Just my opinions...


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 9, 2002)

the school I'm at has all the same techniques but in a different order.


----------



## meni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Anything is possible......:rofl:    ranks are out of control ...... and all are involved it seems in personal agendas.....  so Yes, many are mixing up curriculums and even creating new ones.
> Just my opinions... *






With all the respect

Let me just summaries the above from what I gather form you: there is no different in performence of the actual techniques. but how ever there are differences in the curriculum
On this issue I fully understand anybody who want to change the order on which the techniques are tought or the time line or requirement the important thing is that the techniques will be transfer to the next generation!
As far as I have gathered Ed parker wasnt interested in creating a new religion par say he wanted his knowledge to developed and for example that the reason there are 16, 24 techniques system.

About the politics: .in my humble opinion its seems to me that everybody that is involve with politics (and doesnt matter which) always blame or point a finger to the other maybe we can find a way to end this mayhem!

Meni


----------



## meni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> ranks are out of control ...... and all are involved it seems in personal agendas.....
> 
> Just my opinions... [/B]




Again with all the respect

What the differences between a 5th 6th or 10th is all the same. Only time!

Isnt normal that after certain amount of time one will be promoted to higher rank base on his or hers time in the system?
 Im sure that if ED Parker will be alive today many of the 10 degree bb will be now a Tenth Degree (based on 3-4 years per rank)

Meni


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _*
> Let me just summaries the above from what I gather form you: there is no different in performence of the actual techniques. but how ever there are differences in the curriculum
> 
> About the politics: .in my humble opinion its seems to me that everybody that is involve with politics (and doesnt matter which) always blame or point a finger to the other maybe we can find a way to end this mayhem!
> *



LOL....... well, close...... I didn't say there is no difference in the "performance" There are many noticeable execution differences here in quality of execution...   I did say that I can't recall any specific technique differences.... and that I would have to go over the techniques to "pin point" my points.

I am with you.... a constructive cooperation is needed to end as you say, the Mayhem!  LOL  let me know how we can attack this. 

:asian:


----------



## Les (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



This is easy to solve, Dennis. 

Lets all do it MY way. (I'm too old to change, or argue)

Les


----------



## meni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Thank you,

Here is one 

Can we find somebody that all or almost all kenpo (EP it is)

Respect or at list will listen to have that individual work a meeting with all the heads and then maybe the local guys will follow suit.
This step one 

2. Trying to arrange a global convention again with all willing participants 
3. Teaching in the local school that the other person isnt wrong and have some  (I know not to much) respect to other kenpo brother and sisters.

Yes I know it all most a dream but it better then the current nightmare!

P.S.

I come from Israel where some time dreams are the only way in the nightmare of life!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know about everybody else but....  I teach the entire Ed Parker System, I know there are others and that could be a start..... who in your camp wants to sit down and go over curriculums..?

 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

If you guys can make that happen, I will wear white gi, a funny hat and poor the milk the whole time!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

forget the chocolate for me:drinkbeer ........

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 11, 2002)

Hershey's, Nestle's or Ovaltine?


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 11, 2002)

My instructor teaches all the techniques just in a different order, I'd be willing to represent his school    (but I'm just a rookie ya know)



:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 11, 2002)

I am not at all up on the current state of Kenpo politics.  "Kenpoland" as Mr. Parker Jr once referred to it.
But doesn't Mr. Speakman accomplish at Kenpocamp a lot of what you guys are proposing?  

I mean Mr. LaBounty is with them now.  3 of the founders of the AKSC are represented by Mr. LaBounty, Mr. Planas and Mr. Sepulveda.  And Mr. Speakman was an AKSC supporter as well.

Anyway, I hear good stuff about how many people go to kenpocamp and I hope to find a way to go this year, but aren't lots of different Kenpo schools and teachers and students getting there to study Kenpo?  I am not a member of the AKKS but it seems that you guys might be going out of your way not to mention it or recognize it.

If I get to go, I'll post my own report here when I get back.  If anyone is interested.


----------



## meni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I don't know about everybody else but....  I teach the entire Ed Parker System, I know there are others and that could be a start..... who in your camp wants to sit down and go over curriculums..?
> 
> ...



Thank you again 

I need some time to work it out since Im not a representative in any way (beside active member of the WKKA organization)

But I will let you know 
My assumption is if we can get one or two of the "big shots" we might have a chance!

Meni


----------



## meni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> I am not a member of the AKKS but it seems that you guys might be going out of your way not to mention it or recognize it.
> 
> If I get to go, I'll post my own report here when I get back.  If anyone is interested. [/B]



With all the respect, 
Its completely out of place the say this, we only mention the organization we are involved with, however we will welcome any help from any member/and organization!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _*I am not at all up on the current state of Kenpo politics  I am not a member of the AKKS but it seems that you guys might be going out of your way not to mention it or recognize it*



You should research more before you speak.  There may be several very good reasons why they are not being mentioned.  

You assume to much by association.  A question to ask your instructor first before posting on boards.  Why isn't he in the AKKS, (we both are well aware of it and who is involved)?

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> 
> *I am concerned about organizing them in a manner that is efficient, yet comprehensible.   Does any one have some ideas or suggestions about keeping a good book?
> 
> ...



While I'm behind on my notebook, I have a Filemaker Pro Database set up so that I can search on a technique by Belt level, Number on chart, attack, etc.  All the notes are also in one field.  I think the DB is cross-platform if you have Filemaker I could give you what I have on the Yellow Belt Chart.

I have a separate DB for Forms and Sets.  And one other for something else.

I like the ideas posted about adding notes later and pulling notes off the web.  I will incorporate these when I go into my DB again to update it.

It is not definitive of course.  They are my notes, written in my own style.  I try to number  each simultaneous move as it's own count so that if you were to count off the Technique everything that happens on "1" would be listed as the list under "1."  I think I have it standardized to indicate footwork first so that you can read each number 1, 2, 3 etc and see quickly what the stances and footwork are.  I think I put them in bold.

My old paper notebook was very well organized and my instructor complemented me on it.  I used to update it immediately after class.  This was a key to its usefulness.  I suggest that everyone keep a notebook and that they update it frequently for optimum effectiveness.


----------



## meni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



well said.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 12, 2002)

on the phone last night...... he should be ok now.... (may not be able to sit for a while but ok)
:rofl: :shrug:

 :asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 12, 2002)

could someone email me off list at nightingale8472@hotmail.com and enlighten me about this AKKA business? I've never heard of it.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *on the phone last night...... he should be ok now.... (may not be able to sit for a while but ok)
> :rofl: :shrug:
> ...



Ouch!!!!!!!!!!

Call it just a moment of temporary internet insanity. Doug (cdhall) is a good guy and I know his comments just came across in the wrong way. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)

He's cool!
:asian:


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *could someone email me off list at nightingale8472@hotmail.com and enlighten me about this AKKA business? I've never heard of it. *



Yeah, me too!  Or, barring that, tell me where I can get honest info, since it's apparently too un-nice to be discussed.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## meni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Can I join this honorable list too?
mevenisrael@yahoo.com


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

In the morning while showering I often times think about Kenpo and different ideas....... clear as a bell till I get out.....  lol
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

of course, that you do in fact shower.  If you do not, disregard the GD's question.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Right, sorry....... I forgot that in WV and Corpus they still use buckets from trees after the rains....... ** giggle ** 


:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Right, sorry....... I forgot that in WV and Corpus they still use buckets from trees after the rains....... ** giggle **
> 
> ...


What?  Are you crazy?  We do no such thing here. That would be a waste of good drinking water.  We just grab a bar of LYE and head down to the river once a week, wether we need to or not.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh My Gawd...... NIKWYW!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 15, 2002)

you think that's bad?  You should see what we give the tourists!


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *you think that's bad?  You should see what we give the tourists! *



A towel too..... :shrug: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

loaded with itching powder........

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 15, 2002)

Scratch the thought of going to visit then  


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 15, 2002)

That's WV not Arizona!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Right, sorry....... I forgot that in WV and Corpus they still use buckets from trees after the rains....... ** giggle **
> 
> ...



Got news for you, we  can't even buy a rain shower here. I think I'll move to W.Virginia where it's alot wetter over there!:drinkbeer


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *That's WV not Arizona!
> 
> :asian: *



Yes, I have fond memories of Arizona. That's where I got groped at the airport by Security before I left. Maybe they were checking to see if I wasn't trying to smuggle out any ancient artifacts! Or they just plain mistook for for another run of the mill illegal alien. Heck, they even roughed up old ladies at the checkpoint.

Arizona, it's another world! See your travel agent, or Dennis Conatser for details!:rofl:


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2002)

Did he mention helping him with his Kenpo...... nooooooooo!
Did he mention the Limo pick up...............
Noooooooooo!
Did he mention the awesome hospitality with the enemy......
Nooooooooooo!

only that he got groped at the airport... and that was only because he kept yelling.... "Where is my coyote" 

sheesh


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Did he mention helping him with his Kenpo...... nooooooooo!
> Did he mention the Limo pick up...............
> ...



Yes, that is all true. I was wined, dined by the Golden One. heck, I even got to go to church!


----------



## cdhall (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yes, that is all true. I was wined, dined by the Golden One. heck, I even got to go to church! *



Praise God!


----------



## Seig (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *Scratch the thought of going to visit then
> 
> ...


Kenpo Brothers and Sisters are not tourists!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 19, 2002)

an Art in itself........


----------



## Turner (Jun 19, 2002)

> I forgot that in WV and Corpus they still use buckets from trees after the rains



Ah, that brought back fond memories of when I lived in WV. Since I didn't have a river nearby, we had a huge barrel to collect the rain water and filled a milk jug that had holes poked in the bottom and hung it on a branch to take a shower. House didn't have indoor plumbing and somone had stolen the pump off the well before I moved in.


----------

